# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  لقائنا مع الأخت ( شموخ في عز الإنكسار )

## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم اخواني واخواتي 
اليوم احنا باستضافة شخصية حلوه مره و حبوبة كمان
هذه الشخصية وبكل فخر اختارت لنفسها اسم جميل ورائع وله معان كثيرة جدا
(شموخ في عز الإنكسار )
اني شخصيا عجبني الاسم كثيرا كثيرا  :amuse: 
لنقرأ معا عن حياة اختنا الفاضلة ( شموخ في عز الإنكسار ) ونتعلم منها الكثير 


عن طفولتها 
تقول شموخ: لما وعيت على الحياة كنت دوم اسأل ابوي عن حياتي طبيعتي عن نفسي وكنت دوم اسأل ابوي لأني احسه مثقف وكل سؤال القى اله جواب مقنع معاه ..فكان يقولي انتي أصح وحده في اخوانش و اخواتش واذكاهم وتعلمت المشي وعمرش 7 أشهر الى ان مرضت مره من المرات وحرارتش كانت مرتفعه فوق فوق مو راضية تنزل المستشفى اعطوش ابره في كل عضو من اعضائش الى ان تعوقتي وهذا امر الله .
وتقبلت الموضوع واتقبلت حياتي وصرت أحب اساعد نفسي بنفسي ولا أحب مساعدة احد .

عن مسيرتها الدراسية 
تقول :
بعدين اتوفى والدي وحزنت وحسيت بفراغ .........وبعدها قررت اني التحق بالمدرسه 
فخبرت امي واخواني وما عارضوني بالعكس بمساعدة أمي واخواني صرت اروح المدرسة ودرست الى الصف الرابع الأبتدائي وبعدها وقفت دراسة لمدة 10 سنوات ورجعت عام 1425_1426 هـ
والي عاقني عن الدراسة هي المواصلات ـ ((انصدمت من انسانة كانت اتوديني المدرسة )) كانت كل يوم اتوديني المدرسة وتقبض اجره ..صار لها يوم ما جت يوم ثاني يوم ثالث الى ان اكملت الأسبوع وهالانسانه ما جت ولا كلمت وغبت اسبوع عن المدرسة وتضايقت واجد الى ان شفتها في أحد الأعراس وجت واعتذرت قلت اليها م اقبل اعتذارش الا اذا جيتي البيت واعتذرتي ليي ..واتفقنا انروح سوريا ورحنا وانقطعت عن الدراسة سنتين ..وبعدين رجعت المدرسة ونجحت وبتفوق الحمد لله وكنت الأولى كمان .

الصداقات 
 شموخ معروفه وحبوبه كمان بس اقرب الصداقات لها من تبث همهم لها 
أم حسين وام جواد ...أم جواد محرومه من الأولاد دعواتكم لها 

من المواقف التي تعتبر فيها ( شموخ في عز الإنكسار ) نفسها بطله
تقول :
عندما اركب درج ( سلم) او اركب الكرسي لوحدي هذه نعمة كبيرة جدا جدا 

اما عن الصعوبات التي واجهت اختنا الكريمة 
تقول :
 اكثر الصعوبات التي واجهتني هي كيف اواجه الناس والأهل فقد صابتني حالة نفسية ( فقدان الثقة بالنفس ) بعد وفاة والدي واخي ..والحمد لله الحمد لله كنت قوية قدرت اطلع من هذا الشي بنفسي 
خلال سنة من العلاج ...اساسا تركت العلاج 3 شهور ولما خلصت العلاج عطيت الدكتور العلاج تبع 3 شهور وقلت له ها شتقول الحين ..قال اعطيش منصبي هذا .... :toung: 

الألتحاق بمسابقة القرآن الكريم 
قالت شموخ:
حبيت اشارك في مسابقة القرآن الكريم حبيت اثبت وجودي اتمنيت اسمي ينظم الى القائمة ما كان هدفي الفوز كثر ما كنت ابي اسمي ينضاف في القائمة وطلع اسمي وكنا 28 وعشرين طالبة كنت خايفه مره بس داخلي كان عندي ثقة بأني راح افوز .
يوم المسابقة اتفاجأ ان ما في أحد يوديني المواصلات معدومه احترت بعدين اتصلت على المديرة /الو معلمه أني حبيت اشارك في المسابقة وحابه اروح وما عندي مواصلات واذا انتين تبغيني اروح تعالي ودويني ...و كانت المفاجئة انها جت وودتني والحمد لله فزت بالمركز الثالث .

والحديث مع شموخ طال 
للموضوع تتمه 
اذا رأيت ردودكم الحلوه معاي

----------


## شفايف وردية

*الله يكون في العون ياشموخ لكن قدر ومكتوب*
*واسمك عجبني واجد واجد*
*وتسلمي لنا ياعفاف ونشوف منك اكثر*

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي عفااافووو
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا 
وكان الله في عونك عزيزتي شموخ 
وربي يوفقك انشاء الله 
جاااري الانتظااار بشوووق 
موفقه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شفايف
يسلم لي احلى مرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحه
يسلم لي مرورش 
 فرحت بتواجدش في متصفحي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

لقاء رائع 
واسم على مسمى يا شموخ 

يعطيك الف عافية 

ما قصرتي عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نواره 

يسلم لي احلى مرور

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ماشاء الله اسم رائع_ 
_والواضح ان الشخصيه اروع_ 

_ربيـ يعافيكِـ حبابهـ_
_وكانـ الله فيـ عونكِـ_


_بنتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاركـِ_ 

_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## ام الحلوين

*شموخ في عز الانكسار*

*اسم جداً رائع لشخصيه رائعه*

*خيتو شموخ ابقي دائماً متفائله وخلي املش بالله سبحانه مايضيع عبده* 

*إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء ، وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم*

*الله يوفقش خيتو شموخ ويسهل الش كل عسير ويحقق كل الي تتمنيه*

*مشكوره غاليتي عفاف والله يسعد ايامش ويبارك لش في حياتش ياكريم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورده محمدية 
مشكوره عالمرور 
ترقبوني قريبا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أم الحلوين 
اسعدني تواجدش الحلو 
وفعلا شموخ  اسم على مسمى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله ما طولت عليكم 
يلا اليوم راح انكمل سوالفنا مع شموخ البطلة وراح نذكر موهبتها التي بتحبها موت 
طبعا اختنا شموخ زي ما حنا عارفيين مو معاقة من الولادة ..اعاقتها عبارة عن حدث طارىء في حياتها
وهي الحين بحجم صغير ولا تمشي طبعا تستخدم الدراجه على طول وحركتها اما بالدراجه او بالزحف
كان الله بعونش اختنا ( شموخ في عز الأنكسار ) لأنش اثبت فعلا انش شموخ اسم على مسمى 

الموهبة 
 اما عن الموهبة تقول شموخ وملؤها شموخ (((الخيـــــــــــــــــــــاطة))) 
قصتها مع الخياطة تقول:
الخياطه هي موهبة من الله الكريم ليي منذ ان كنا اطفال كانت جارتي تخيط ومن حبي للخياطه حفرنا جدار غرفتي 
اللصيق بغرفتها فكانت هي هي تخيط واني اطلع فيها واطبق الى ان تعلمت الخياطة واحببتها وتعلقت بها اكثر واكثر 
وفي احدى المرات اشتركت في عرض اعمالي في احد المعارض لعرض الأشغال اليدوية 
والأن عرض لبعض اعمال الأخت شموخ ونتمنى انشوف تعليقاتكم عليها :

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_((شموخ في عز الإنكسار ))_
سوف تجيب على استفسارتكم ومداخلاتكم هنا 
بانتظار اسئلتكم للحوار مع الأخت الفاضلة 
ودمتم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*ماشاء الله تباركـ الله* 

*حقااااا مبدعهـ* 
*اعمالـ جميلهـ جداااااااااا* 

*موفقهـ لكـ خير غاليتيـ* 
*كونيـ بخير*
*وبنتظار التكملهـ* 
*تحياتيـ الحارهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره ورده عالمرور 
بانتظار مداخلاتكم واسألتكم 
لأيصالها للأخت شموخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما احد زار صفحتي  :closedeyes:

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عـــــــــزيزتي عفاافووو 
الزوااار اكثر من الاعضاء واذا فيه اعضاء يكتفوون فقط بالقراااءه 
الموووهيييييم حبيبتي 
غاااليتي _شـــــــــموووخ_ 
رااح اسئلك واتمنى اني مااضايقك باسئلتي 
1) ماهي الصعوباات التي لاقيتها في بداية مشوااار حياااتك ؟
2)الى اي مستوى تعليمي وصلت غاااليتنا ؟
3)هل للاهل دوور في تخطي بعض العقباات التي واجهت غاليتنا شـــمووخ؟
4) هل المجتمع سبب لك احباط في يوم من الايام ؟
5) هل شــــموخ من متابعين او لها هوايه بالنت اوبدخول المنتديات ؟
6)راينا بعض اعمالك الفنيه هل كانت لك هوايه كبدايه ام هي حرفه تعلمتيها ؟
7)كلمه تنصحين بها ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه..؟
8) وكلمه خاصه الى شبكة الناصره الثقافيه ؟
اتمنى حبيبتي شـــــــموخ اني بجد ماضايقتك باسئلتي واذا سؤال مابدك تجاوبي عليه اعتبريني ماسئلتك وياه ..
واخيرا اتمنى لك حياه هادئه مليئه بالمحبه والسعاده 
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بجد بجد فروحه فرحتيني من قلب 

واغلب الأسئلة مجهزتنا الى شموخ الى 

اللقاءات الجاية بس حلو انش سألتيها حبيبتي

وترقبوها هالأسبوع ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظاركم أحبتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم حبايبي 

هنا نستعرض معكم ردود الأخت شموخ في عز الأنكسار 

في لقاءنا الأول معها 


انتظرونا

----------


## أمينه

بصراحه اللقاء مره حلو
وعليش باعافيه إخت شموخ على تغلبش على إلي إنتي فيه
وحلو الواحد يعرف نفسه
وإن شاء الله إتكوني شموخ إسم على مسمى 

مشكورة إخت _عفاف الهدى_ على هيدا اللقاء 


 
تقبلي تحياتي




هذه أنا 
أمينه

----------


## أمينه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى  أن تكوني بخير 

سؤالي هو ما هي أكثر الصعوبات التي واجهتيها؟

وماهي هواياتكِ التي تمارسيها غير الخياطه ؟ 

وتقبلي تحياتي 




هذه أنا 
أمينه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا امونه على التعليق والمرور هنا 
اسعدني جدا تواجدش في متصفحي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*معلمتي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*معلمتي انتي جالسه تسوي مواضيع كبيره وروعه واني اخر من تعلم* 

*بس هادا من التقصير عندي فالعذر والسموحه حبيبتي عفاف*





*ماشاء الله معلمتي عفاف*

*موضوعك ِ كبير كبير خاصه وهو يحمل الطابع الإنساني*

*وهادي من أكثر المواضيع جديرة بالقراءة* 

*لا لمجرد القراءة والفضول بل للتعلم من غيرنا* 

*والأخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار  اتفق وياش معلمتي انها تستحق إسمها الجميل*

*وأستغرقت في القراءة وقت طويل منبهرة بشخصيتها*

*كذلك اسلوب السرد الجميل اللي طرحتي من خلاله الموضوع شدني*

*وقبل لا أفكر بالرد حتى وبدون تردد قيـّمـت الموضوع لأنه مميز جدا ً*





*بالنسبة للأخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار* 

*عشت مزيج غريب متناقض من التألم والشعور بالحزن* 

*وبين الشعور بالسعادة والإفتخار بك ِ*

*فما مررتي به وماتزالين تمرين به من بلاء هو شيء مؤلم* 

*لكن صمودك ِ وعدم إستسلامك ِ هو شيء يدعو للفخر بل السعادة*

*وأكثر ما أسعدني هو إشغالك ِ لنفسك ِ بهواية أنتي تحبيها*

*فهذا من الأشياء الضرورية لمن هم يمرون بمثل حالتك ِ*

*من المهم إشغال النفس بشيء تهواه فهي تبعدها عن الإستسلام للحزن*

*وأعمالك ِ التي رأيتها خير دليل على أنك ِ أحسنتي في إشغال وقتك ِ بالأعمال المفيدة*




*لك ِ مني أرق تحية على هذا الشموخ الرائع* 

*وأقولك ِ أنو لا يأس من روح الله  وعليك بالتوسل بالمعصومين الأطهار*

*وعليك ِ بالإلحاح في هذا* 

*وأسأل الله لك ِ الشفاء العاجل .. إن الله على كل شيء قدير*

*إلهي يشافيك ِ بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين* 



*معظم الأسئلة اللي خطرت ببالي وأني بقرأ * 

*لقيت انو الأعضاء ما شاء الله ما خلوا شيء لي*

*ومن ضمن ما كنت أريد أن أسأل :*

*ذكرت لنا الاخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار عن لحظات إحساسها بالسعادة*

* وشعورها بأنها بطله*

*وسؤالي ما هو أصعب شيء أحسته من خلال هذا البلاء اللي تمر ّ به* 

*مثلا ً النبي ايوب عليه السلام وصف أن أشد ما مر ّ به في بلائه  هو شماتة الأعداء ..*

* بالنسبة لشموخ في عز الانكسار ما هو أشد شيء واجهته ؟*

*ولي عودة لطرح الأسئلة فما أحببت الآن إلا التعليق على الموضوع فحسب*




* ومعلمتي الحبيبه يارب يحفظك ِ ويخليك ِ* 

*وتسلميللنا على هذا الموضوع المتميز والجهد الواضح المبذول فيه*

*وتحياتي للجميع من متابعين ومشاركين بهادا الموضوع*

تحيـآآتے

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انونه الحلوه والغاليه  :in_love: 
حبيبتي اسعدني جدا مرورك وبصمتك في متصفحي المتواضع  :amuse: 
حبيبتي لا تقصير ولا شي خلك في مسابقاتنا ومذاكرتش
 تراه ماخذه اغلب وقتش معذوره  :rolleyes: 

وبالنسبة الى تعليقش ان شاء الله في اقرب وقت اوصله الى شموخ 
والله يعطيش العافية 
ولسرعة تلبيتش الى ندائي 
راح اقيمش  :shiny: 
يعطيش العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا مع موقف من المواقف التي ذكرتها اختنا الكريمة ( شموخ في عز الإنكسار ) مضحك و بطولي في 
نفس الوقت كما ذكرت اختنا 

في احدى المرات كنا مسافرين الى مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وكنا رايحين الحرم و امي بتدف الكرسي نزلنا من الفندق والماما بدل ما تروح يمين راحت يسار :wacko:  وظلينا نمشي ونمشي
ونمشي من الساعة 3 العصر الى 6 المغرب :weird:  والماما اكرمكم الله ماعندها انعال انقص :wink:  واحنا انصيح ونبكي  :sad2: ضعنا وطول الوقت كنت اناجي الرسول واحنا خايفين وانصيح وبعدين شفت  :help: شرطي من بعيد :nuts:  واقول الى
امي تسرع وهي بتدف الكرسي بسرعه بسرعه الين وصلنا الى الشرطي ابي اكلمه امي تبي اتكلمه من كثر البكي :closedeyes:  مو عارفين مسكت المسدس تبع الشرطي وهو يسأل وش تبون واحنا مو عارفين نتكلم 
هو يقول انت ما عليك شره الشره على الي معاك هادي ويقصد امي تكلموا اني مابين خوف وبكي وما بين الدفاع عن امي :huuh:  اتضايقت لأن اسلوبه معاها ما عجبني  :angry: 
على طول نطقت وقلت اله وبصوت ونبره قويه :ranting:  مو انت واجبك حماية الشعب :weird:  قال ايوه قلت اله عجل واجبك اتوصلنا الحرم ومو من اي باب من الباب الي يدخلون بيه الكراسي ..قال ان شاء الله وودانا 
وكنت مفتخره بنفسي حسيت نفسي بطله بهذا التصرف  :seif:  :embarrest: 
استمتعنا مع اختنا الغالية شموخ بهذا الموقف 
الله يعطيش العافية حبيبتي شموخ

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عجبتني قصة شموخ 

وعافاش الله شموخ

ويعطيش العافية عمتي عفاف الهدى

----------


## صدفة البحر

*لقاء ممتع أُخيتي* 
*عفافوووهـ*
*بجد مستحية منكِ*
*أعذريني على لقصوور ياقلبووو*
*بس ويش اسوي تونا بالوحم هع هع دعواتكِ*
*عندي كم سؤال لأختنا الغآلية*
*شموخ ,,*
** ماهو الموقف الذي أثر على حياتكِ وقادكِ نحو الامل ؟*
** ماذا تقولين لمن يقفون مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ويساندوهم ؟*
** ماهي الجملة التي سوف تنتطقينها للمجتمع ككل ؟؟ من لسان ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟؟*

*وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*اتمنى اني ماراح اثقل عليكِ ياقلبووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفراش الفاطمي 
جدا اسعدني :bigsmile:  تواجدش في مثل هالمواضيع 
 :bigsmile: والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدوفه الغاليه 
بجد تمنيتش في طليعة المتواجدين هون بس لأنش ببداية الوحم 
فانتين معذوره حبيبتي 
والله بجد بجد ومن قلب افرحت الش يالغالية 
والله يتمم لش على خير 
ويسلموا على احلى مشاركة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*  أجمل تحيه الش امعلمتي واختي وحبيبتي عفاف* 

*و جمعه امباركه عليش يارب*

*عاد الجمعه حبيت ازورش اهني في صفحتش* 

*ولو اني اتمنيت زيارتي كانت صباحية بس انشغلت* 

*الله ! عن جد أسلوبش حليو في السرد معلمه وخصوصا القصه تجمع بين*

* الطرافه وبين** العبرة والمعنى الكبير اللي بيها*

*وأهنيء أختي شموخ على هالروح القوية وأقولها أحسنتي وأنتي قلتي الصواب وكان*

* عندش منطق وكمان شجاعة*

*وأهم شيء أنو انتي ما ترددتي وكنتي واثقه من نفسش* 

*وهذا الموقف يولد الثقه ابنفسش*

*وكل كلمه قلتيها لهادا الشرطي كانت في محلها وأعجبتني إضافتش له بأنو مو بس اي*

* باب ولكن الباب المخصص لأصحاب الكراسي المتحركة*

*طيب أنا كان نفسي أعرف لما انتي روحتي مع مامتك للحرم . . .* 

*ياترى  ايش دعيتي هناك ولمين* 

*تحياتي لش وأمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل  وتحياتي القلبية لمعلمتي الحبيبه على النقل الرائع*

*تقبلوا مروري* 




*تحياتي *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي لي يالغالية 

على هيك حضور 

فرحني واسعدني 

وان شاء قريب توصل 

تعليقاتش الى شموخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عـــــــــزيزتي عفاافووو
نعم فرحوه 
الزوااار اكثر من الاعضاء واذا فيه اعضاء يكتفوون فقط بالقراااءه
صحيح كلامش خيو بس الوضع كده مو حليو بس بوجود الحلوين صار حلو :wink:  
الموووهيييييم حبيبتي 
هلا
غاااليتي _شـــــــــموووخ_ 
رااح اسئلك واتمنى اني مااضايقك باسئلتي 
واني بدوري وصلت الأسئلة وكانت شموخ فرحانه بهاللقاء
1) ماهي الصعوباات التي لاقيتها في بداية مشوااار حياااتك ؟
كيف اتنقل وأن لا يوجد عندي كرسي :evil: 
2)الى اي مستوى تعليمي وصلت غاااليتنا ؟
اول متوسط
3)هل للاهل دوور في تخطي بعض العقباات التي واجهت غاليتنا شـــمووخ؟
نعم لهم الدور في تخطي العقبات  :rolleyes: 
4) هل المجتمع سبب لك احباط في يوم من الايام ؟
نعم المجتمع سبب لي احباط كثير جدا  :sad2: 
5) هل شــــموخ من متابعين او لها هوايه بالنت اوبدخول المنتديات ؟لا
6)راينا بعض اعمالك الفنيه هل كانت لك هوايه كبدايه ام هي حرفه تعلمتيها ؟
هواية  :amuse: 
7)كلمه تنصحين بها ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه..؟
الإعاقة لا تعيق  :amuse: 
8) وكلمه خاصه الى شبكة الناصره الثقافيه ؟
أشكر شبكة الناصرة على الإهتمام بشموخ  :bigsmile: 
اتمنى حبيبتي شـــــــموخ اني بجد ماضايقتك باسئلتي واذا سؤال مابدك تجاوبي عليه اعتبريني ماسئلتك وياه ..
لا تحطوا في بالكم عادي
واخيرا اتمنى لك حياه هادئه مليئه بالمحبه والسعاده  
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه 
شكرا[/quote]

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احييكي اختي عفاف الهدى على هذه المقابله

اسلوب رائع وسلس ممتع 

واشكر الاخت شموخ في عز الانكسار على ايجاباتها

ولقد لفتت نظري اجابت الاخت العزيزة

الاعاقه لا تعيق

احييكي فعلاً نحن من نصنع الحواجز والاعاقات فكم من سليم الجسم لا يعمل ولا يحرك ساكناً

وكم من معاق بنى وكون له هدفاً ودافع للعيش

اشكرك اختي

انك تتمدينا بالامل من اجل السعي 

وختاماً 

بارك الله فيكما


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كم اثلج قلبي ردك صديقتي الغاليه 
حفيدة الرسول 
والله المعين 
واشكر لك مرورك

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي عفاف 
موضوع مميز ولقاء رائع 
وأتمنى من اختي شمووخ هو التفاؤل في الحياه
وانتي مثال حقيقي للعزيمه والصبر
لا عدمنا تألقك الدائم
تقبلي مروري واحترامي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشاء الله عليك أختي الغالية
مقصرة في حقك
موضوع لفت انتباهي ولما دخلته قلت
تو الناس ياشمعة  كان مادخلتي
بس مشاء الله القاءات عجبتني
ان شاء الله لي رجعة هنا
يعطيش العافية خيتووو
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبك ملكني 
اهلين بالعروسه 
الرائع هو مرورك في متصفحي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شموعه الغاليه 

اهمشي انت جيتي وفرحتيني 

وان شاء الله قريب توصل ردود شموخ 
وبعدين انودي  اليها الدفعة الثانية

----------


## LUCKY

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

شموخ اسم راااااااااائع لشخصيه اررووع
هذا الموضوع من افضل المواضيع التي طرحت في المنتدى 

بصراحه احنا مقصرين كثير في الموضوع و الاهتمام بامثال شموخ الذين لديهم الاصرار و العزيمه اكثر من الاشخاص الاصحاء و انا اعجبت كثيراً بما طرح و من الظلم التفاعل القليل الذي يلاقيه هذا الموضوع و لاكن لا يمنع ان يكون هذا الموضوع فريد من نوعه في المضمون و طريقه السرد و اعجبني كثيراً تجاوب اختي شموخ و ردها على الاسئله المطروحه و الموقف الذي ذكرته اختي عفاف يدل على حسن تصرف اختي شموخ 

و انا لدي بعض الاسئله التي اود طرحها على اختي شموخ اذا ما يزعجها هذا الشيء 

1- اي الائمه عليهم السلام اقرب الى قلبك ؟؟؟
2-ماذا يعني لكي اهل البيت ؟
3-كيف تقضي وقت فراغك ؟
4-رائع تمسك بالقران هل لاتزالي تتعلمي القران الكريم ؟ 
5- ما هو اكثر شيء تحتاجينه ؟؟

اعجبني تمسك اختي شموخ بالقران و اعجبني قوتها و تحملها الظروف التي مرت بها 

الله يوفقك اختي شموخ 

و اشكركِ اختي عفاف على الختيار الرااااائع 

و سوالي لعفاف 

ماذا تعني لكي شموخ؟؟

و هل يوجد بينك و بينها اتصال دائم ؟؟

و هل تهتمي بها ؟؟

و ما هو اكثر شيء تحتاجه و احده في مثل حالتها ؟؟

و شكراً و اتمنى ما اكون ضيف ثقيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالعكس لا ثقيل ولا شي 
ومن زمان كنت انطر هالتجاوب من الأخوه والأخوات 
والحمد لله بدأ التجاوب وهالشيء فرحني كتير 
وشكرا للمدح  انما هذه فئة شبه معدومة يجب الالتفات اليها 
وتعريف الناس بها وتعريفها الى الناس لأن بالغالب ما يكون هناك ظلم 
اتجاه هذه الفئة ودثر لمواهبهم 
والحمد لله شموخ اسم على مسمى وهي احد الأدلة على شجاعتها 
وخوضها بعض المواقف التي تدل على عقليتها وبطولتها 
وبالنسبة للأختيار فعلا رائع اخوي لوكي لا مدحا فيي وانما هذه الشخصية
 عندما جلست معها صدفة و جدت فيها طابع الحياة والسعاده والتفاؤل 
ومن خلال حديثها عرفت بأنها شخصية اجتماعية وحبوبة 
وقع اختياري لها لأني التمست فيها القبول باللقاء بدون رفض وحساسية
 وهذا فعلا ما حدث رحبت فيني واستضافتني في منزلهم وتم اول لقاء .

* ماذا تعني لكي شموخ ؟؟؟
شموخ درس اتعلم منه الكثير فما زلت اخذ منه والتمس منه الكثير 
ان الأعاقة لا تشل الأنسان انما الكسل والضعف هو من يحد حركة الشخص
بدون اراده وعزيمة لا يصل الأنسان الى اهدافه 
* هل يوجد بينك وبينها اتصال دائم؟
شموخ تعرفت عليها صدفة ولقاءنا معها هو من عرفني بها واتصالي بها انما هو 
لإكمال اللقاء هنا وهذا لا يمنع ان يكون لي علاقة بها في المستقبل 
* هل تهتمي بها ؟
نعم حاولت ان انقل ما دار بيني وبينها من حديث لأغلب  من اعرف ليتعلموا منها دروس 
ومواعظ وخصوصا لما تقوم به وهي بوضعها الذي هي عليها لا تمشي ويديها معكوستين وكذا قدميها 
سبحان الله وكذا اعمالها لم يبقى احد الا واريته الأعمال مع بيان كيفية وضع كفيها 
والله يوفقها ان شاء الله وحاولت ان انصحها بأن تظهر اعمالها في المهرجانات كي تبدع اكثر واكثر 
* ما هو اكثر شيء تحتاجه واحده في مثل حالتها ؟
تحتاج لمن يوفر لها الكرسي الي تتحكم هي في تحريكه ليسهل عليها التنقل 
ايضا انسانة في مثل هالوضع تحتاج الحنان بعيدا عن نظرة الشفقة التي تراها في عين كل ناظر 
لأن غالبا ما تكون هذه الفئة حساسة جدا وهذا ما اعترفت به ايضا 
وايضا تحتاج لمن يعينها على صقل موهبتها التي ابدعت فيها واظهارها بشكل اوسع الى الناس 
حيث انها تنتج وتبيع اعمالها لكن على فئة معينة لو تتخذ من انتاجاتها مبيعات لتحسن وضعها المادي 
حتى وان لم تكن بحاجه فالأبداع و شغل الوقت بمثل هالأعمال مفيد جدا جدا فكيف بمثل شخص في مثل حالتها 

جدا جدا سعدت بتواجدك اخوي لوكي 
واتمنى لك مستقبلا زاهر 
وحياة سعيدة 
وان شاء الله اسألتك راح توصل شموخ قريبا

----------


## LUCKY

كلام جميل و اجابات اجمل 
الاحساس بم يعانيه الناس هي نعمه من الله و لا يتحلى بها الكثير من الناس مع الاسف 
و لاكن تفاعلك مع شموخ و طريقه الاجابه على الاسئله يدل على مدى قربك منها حتى لو كانت فتره التعارف قليله 
و اتمنى ان نوفق لمساعدتها في شيء قليل

اختي عفاف هل يمكننا المساعده نحن في منتدى الناصره بالتبرع بجلب كرسي للاخت شموخ يعني يكون هناك مشاركه من الاعضاء بالتبرع بشراء كرسي يساعدها على الحركه كل عضو على حسب استطاعته و جزاء الجميع عند الله ( ما ادري مسموح او لا ) بس بسبب قربي من لاعضاء احس ان من صفاتهم انهم يساعدوا المحتاج و هذة اتوقع اقل هديه يمكننا ان نساعد اختنا شموخ بها .

ماهو رايك اختي عفاف 


و انتظر رد اختي شموخ على الاسئله 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
تفاعل وحماس وخدمه 
الله يعطيك على قد نيتك اخوي الكريم لوكي 
والله فاجئتني بطلبك الانساني والرائع 
بس قبل لا استأذنها اتمنى ان هذا الطلب ما يخالف قوانين المنتدى 
ناقش الإداره  على الخاص او في الشكاوي وانشوف وقبل لا نبدأ بالجمع نستأذنها 
يمكن ما تقبل او يكون احراج اليها 
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوي الكريم لوكي 
لم افاجأ بكرمك المعهود
وانما فوجئت ببادرتك السريعة والطيبه 
جزاك الله ثواب الدارين 
وعليها بالعافية عروسة المستقبل بهيك زوج معطاء وخدوم
واحنا بانتظار والخدمة ان شاء الله

----------


## سكنات الشهد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


تسلمي اختي عفاف على هذه اللفتة الكريمة منك لتعريفنا على اخت شموخ وهي بالفعل شموخ 

فهي لم تفقد ايمانها وعزيمتها مع الاعاقة بل انها واصلت وكان الله معها قبل كل احد  فجزاها الله الصبر 

والايمان  والنعيم في  الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا خيو سكنات 
مشكوره حبيبتي عالمرور الجميل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخواني واخواتي الذين اسعدوني بمرورهم وتوقيعهم هنا 
في لقائنا مع الأخ ( شموخ في عز الإنكسار )
حان وقت كتابة ردود الأخت شموخ ونأسف للتأخير انما ذلك لظروف صحتها 
ونترككم مع الردود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يكون في العون ياشموخ لكن قدر ومكتوب*
*واسمك عجبني واجد واجد*
*وتسلمي لنا ياعفاف ونشوف منك اكثر* 


شكرا على اعجابش باسمي حتى اسمش حلو يا شفايف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبيبتي عفااافووو
يعطيك العااافيه يالغلا 
وكان الله في عونك عزيزتي شموخ 
وربي يوفقك انشاء الله 
جاااري الانتظااار بشوووق 

موفقه

ماذا تنتظرين و بشوق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقاء رائع 
واسم على مسمى يا شموخ 

يعطيك الف عافية 

ما قصرتي عفاف 


اشكرك على الإعجاب بالأسم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_ماشاء الله اسم رائع_  
_والواضح ان الشخصيه اروع_  
_ربيـ يعافيكِـ حبابهـ_
_وكانـ الله فيـ عونكِـ_ 

_بنتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــاركـِ_  
_تحياتي الحارهـ_ 


*اشكرك على كل المديح تحسسوني بالفرح وشكرا مره اخره*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شموخ في عز الانكسار*

*اسم جداً رائع لشخصيه رائعه* 
*خيتو شموخ ابقي دائماً متفائله وخلي املش بالله سبحانه مايضيع عبده*  
*إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء ، وإن الله إذا أحب قوماً ابتلاهم* 
*الله يوفقش خيتو شموخ ويسهل الش كل عسير ويحقق كل الي تتمنيه* 

*مشكوره غاليتي عفاف والله يسعد ايامش ويبارك لش في حياتش ياكريم*


شكرا اولا على اعجابش باسمي 
شكرا ثانيا على التشجيع ((نعم ان الله يوفق الجميع)) ولكن اطمئني الدراسة ماخذه كل وقتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 

*ماشاء الله تباركـ الله*  
*حقااااا مبدعهـ* 
*اعمالـ جميلهـ جداااااااااا*  
*موفقهـ لكـ خير غاليتيـ* 
*كونيـ بخير*
*وبنتظار التكملهـ* 
*تحياتيـ الحاره**ـ*



يا وردة التوفيق من عند الله والله ينور عليك تحير القلم عن التعبير 
وشكرا يا وردة محمدية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتمنى أن تكوني بخير  
سؤالي هو ما هي أكثر الصعوبات التي واجهتيها؟ 
وماهي هواياتكِ التي تمارسيها غير الخياطه ؟ 

وتقبلي تحياتي  



هذه أنا 

أمينه


ج1)اكثر شيء صعب في حياتي : هو عندما امرض احتاج الى احد يوديني المستشفى لأن مناعتي ضعيفة واكثر الأوقات مريضة
ج2)امارس الخياطة واجمع الألغاز وجمع صور اطفال ولكن الخياطة هي الأكثر ممارسة 
وشكرا على الأسئلة يا امينة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*معلمتي وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*معلمتي انتي جالسه تسوي مواضيع كبيره وروعه واني اخر من تعلم*  
*بس هادا من التقصير عندي فالعذر والسموحه حبيبتي عفاف* 

 

*ماشاء الله معلمتي عفاف* 
*موضوعك ِ كبير كبير خاصه وهو يحمل الطابع الإنساني* 
*وهادي من أكثر المواضيع جديرة بالقراءة*  
*لا لمجرد القراءة والفضول بل للتعلم من غيرنا*  
*والأخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار اتفق وياش معلمتي انها تستحق إسمها الجميل* 
*وأستغرقت في القراءة وقت طويل منبهرة بشخصيتها* 
*كذلك اسلوب السرد الجميل اللي طرحتي من خلاله الموضوع شدني* 
*وقبل لا أفكر بالرد حتى وبدون تردد قيـّمـت الموضوع لأنه مميز جدا ً* 

 

*بالنسبة للأخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار*  
*عشت مزيج غريب متناقض من التألم والشعور بالحزن*  
*وبين الشعور بالسعادة والإفتخار بك ِ* 
*فما مررتي به وماتزالين تمرين به من بلاء هو شيء مؤلم*  
*لكن صمودك ِ وعدم إستسلامك ِ هو شيء يدعو للفخر بل السعادة* 
*وأكثر ما أسعدني هو إشغالك ِ لنفسك ِ بهواية أنتي تحبيها* 
*فهذا من الأشياء الضرورية لمن هم يمرون بمثل حالتك ِ* 
*من المهم إشغال النفس بشيء تهواه فهي تبعدها عن الإستسلام للحزن* 
*وأعمالك ِ التي رأيتها خير دليل على أنك ِ أحسنتي في إشغال وقتك ِ بالأعمال المفيدة* 
 

*لك ِ مني أرق تحية على هذا الشموخ الرائع*  
*وأقولك ِ أنو لا يأس من روح الله وعليك بالتوسل بالمعصومين الأطهار* 
*وعليك ِ بالإلحاح في هذا*  
*وأسأل الله لك ِ الشفاء العاجل .. إن الله على كل شيء قدير* 
*إلهي يشافيك ِ بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*  


*معظم الأسئلة اللي خطرت ببالي وأني بقرأ*  
*لقيت انو الأعضاء ما شاء الله ما خلوا شيء لي* 
*ومن ضمن ما كنت أريد أن أسأل :* 
*ذكرت لنا الاخت شموخ في عز الإنكسار عن لحظات إحساسها بالسعادة* 
*وشعورها بأنها بطله* 
*وسؤالي ما هو أصعب شيء أحسته من خلال هذا البلاء اللي تمر ّ به*  
*مثلا ً النبي ايوب عليه السلام وصف أن أشد ما مر ّ به في بلائه هو شماتة الأعداء ..* 
*بالنسبة لشموخ في عز الانكسار ما هو أشد شيء واجهته ؟* 
*ولي عودة لطرح الأسئلة فما أحببت الآن إلا التعليق على الموضوع فحسب* 
 

* ومعلمتي الحبيبه يارب يحفظك ِ ويخليك ِ*  
*وتسلميللنا على هذا الموضوع المتميز والجهد الواضح المبذول فيه* 
*وتحياتي للجميع من متابعين ومشاركين بهادا الموضوع* 
تحيـآآتے



اذا اتعرض في المستشفى الى الإزدحام عندها اتأخر عن الموعد والعودة للمنزل وشكرا على السؤال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبتني قصة شموخ 

وعافاش الله شموخ

ويعطيش العافية عمتي عفاف الهدى 


هلا والله..........
شكرا على حسن الإستماع الى القصة 
يالفراش الفاطمي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*لقاء ممتع أُخيتي*  
*عفافوووهـ*
*بجد مستحية منكِ*
*أعذريني على لقصوور ياقلبووو*
*بس ويش اسوي تونا بالوحم هع هع دعواتكِ*
*عندي كم سؤال لأختنا الغآلية*
*شموخ ,,*
** ماهو الموقف الذي أثر على حياتكِ وقادكِ نحو الامل ؟*
** ماذا تقولين لمن يقفون مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ويساندوهم ؟*
** ماهي الجملة التي سوف تنتطقينها للمجتمع ككل ؟؟ من لسان ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ؟؟* 
*وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*اتمنى اني ماراح اثقل عليكِ ياقلبووو*


ج1)نظرة كل من حولي بالمحاولة مره بعد مره حتى نجحت في كل حاجه الإصرار يولد التفاؤل والأمل وشكرا

ج2)أشكرهم جميعا وادعوا لهم بالتوفيق 
ويعطيهم الف ..................عافية 
والله يوفق الجميع لكل خير وشكرا
ج3) نتمنى لكل من يوجد عندهم من يحتاج للمساعده لا يتأخر عنهم إذا ساعدونه في تجاوز العقبات سوف نبدع ونتفوق على الجميع ليس المعاق معاق العقل
وشكرا على الأسئلة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

 
* أجمل تحيه الش امعلمتي واختي وحبيبتي عفاف*  
*و جمعه امباركه عليش يارب* 
*عاد الجمعه حبيت ازورش اهني في صفحتش*  
*ولو اني اتمنيت زيارتي كانت صباحية بس انشغلت*  
*الله ! عن جد أسلوبش حليو في السرد معلمه وخصوصا القصه تجمع بين* 
*الطرافه وبين** العبرة والمعنى الكبير اللي بيها* 
*وأهنيء أختي شموخ على هالروح القوية وأقولها أحسنتي وأنتي قلتي الصواب وكان* 
*عندش منطق وكمان شجاعة* 
*وأهم شيء أنو انتي ما ترددتي وكنتي واثقه من نفسش*  
*وهذا الموقف يولد الثقه ابنفسش* 
*وكل كلمه قلتيها لهادا الشرطي كانت في محلها وأعجبتني إضافتش له بأنو مو بس اي* 
*باب ولكن الباب المخصص لأصحاب الكراسي المتحركة* 
*طيب أنا كان نفسي أعرف لما انتي روحتي مع مامتك للحرم . . .*  
*ياترى  ايش دعيتي هناك ولمين*  
*تحياتي لش وأمنياتي بالشفاء العاجل  وتحياتي القلبية لمعلمتي الحبيبه على النقل الرائع* 
*تقبلوا مروري*  

 

*تحياتي* 
**

*ذهبت مع امي لأنها مسؤلة عني* 
*احنا كنا رايحين الحرم ..اكتشفت ان مامي ما عليها ((نعال))ورحنا نشتري نعال والباقي صار...!*
*اتمنى مشاركتش يا انين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو ما ثقلتوا عليي ولا شي 
اشكر الأعضاء على كل شيء قالوه أسفه على التقصير في الردود 
تقبلوا تحيات((شموخ في عز الإنكسار ))
الله يعطيكم الف ......................عافية 
يا شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احييكي اختي عفاف الهدى على هذه المقابله

اسلوب رائع وسلس ممتع 

واشكر الاخت شموخ في عز الانكسار على ايجاباتها

ولقد لفتت نظري اجابت الاخت العزيزة

الاعاقه لا تعيق

احييكي فعلاً نحن من نصنع الحواجز والاعاقات فكم من سليم الجسم لا يعمل ولا يحرك ساكناً

وكم من معاق بنى وكون له هدفاً ودافع للعيش

اشكرك اختي

انك تتمدينا بالامل من اجل السعي 

وختاماً 

بارك الله فيكما


تحياتي  
اشكرك على التشجيع ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة 
اتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح وشكرا يا حفيدة الرسول 88 
آخر الكلام السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي عفاف 

موضوع مميز ولقاء رائع 
وأتمنى من اختي شمووخ هو التفاؤل في الحياه
وانتي مثال حقيقي للعزيمه والصبر
لا عدمنا تألقك الدائم

تقبلي مروري واحترامي

مراحب يا حبك ملكني 
مشكوره على هذا المديح 
كيف نتحمل الألام من غير الصبر
 الصبر مفتاح الفرج 
((ما شاء الله)) اسمك جميل يا جبك ملكني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

شموخ اسم راااااااااائع لشخصيه اررووع
هذا الموضوع من افضل المواضيع التي طرحت في المنتدى  
بصراحه احنا مقصرين كثير في الموضوع و الاهتمام بامثال شموخ الذين لديهم الاصرار و العزيمه اكثر من الاشخاص الاصحاء و انا اعجبت كثيراً بما طرح و من الظلم التفاعل القليل الذي يلاقيه هذا الموضوع و لاكن لا يمنع ان يكون هذا الموضوع فريد من نوعه في المضمون و طريقه السرد و اعجبني كثيراً تجاوب اختي شموخ و ردها على الاسئله المطروحه و الموقف الذي ذكرته اختي عفاف يدل على حسن تصرف اختي شموخ  
و انا لدي بعض الاسئله التي اود طرحها على اختي شموخ اذا ما يزعجها هذا الشيء  
1- اي الائمه عليهم السلام اقرب الى قلبك ؟؟؟
2-ماذا يعني لكي اهل البيت ؟
3-كيف تقضي وقت فراغك ؟
4-رائع تمسك بالقران هل لاتزالي تتعلمي القران الكريم ؟ 
5- ما هو اكثر شيء تحتاجينه ؟؟ 
اعجبني تمسك اختي شموخ بالقران و اعجبني قوتها و تحملها الظروف التي مرت بها  
الله يوفقك اختي شموخ  
و اشكركِ اختي عفاف على الختيار الرااااائع  
و سوالي لعفاف  
ماذا تعني لكي شموخ؟؟ 
و هل يوجد بينك و بينها اتصال دائم ؟؟ 
و هل تهتمي بها ؟؟ 
و ما هو اكثر شيء تحتاجه و احده في مثل حالتها ؟؟ 

و شكراً و اتمنى ما اكون ضيف ثقيل 


اولا: شكرا باعجابكم باسمي
ثانيا: كيف انزعج من اسئلة الأخوات والأخوه
ولكن انني مشغولة بدراسة مرحلة المتوسطة مرحلة صعبة وكيف الإنتساب 
الإجابة على الأسئلة :
ج1) الأئمة عليهم السلام هم وسيلتنا لايوجد امام معينا لدي
ج2) اذا وقعت في اي مشكله اتوجه اليهم حاشاهم ما يخيبون من توسل بهم
ج3) حاليا ما عندي فراغ مع زحمة الدراسة والمرض 14 يوم مع الأدوية وحتى المدرسات الخصوصيات مستغربين من هادي الحاجه
ج4) ياريت في فرصة وقتي مو ملك حتى اتلو القرآن الكريم 
ج5) احتاج الى الكلمة الطيبة من المقربين في هذه الأيام
اتمنى تحصل لك الفرصة تدرسين دورة القرآن الكريم لتنوري حياتك وقلبك 
لا تقولي ضايقتني الأسئلة سهلة مثل اسمك LUCKY
اكتبي اسمش بالعربي 

(((تفتكر لوكي بنت )))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


تسلمي اختي عفاف على هذه اللفتة الكريمة منك لتعريفنا على اخت شموخ وهي بالفعل شموخ 

فهي لم تفقد ايمانها وعزيمتها مع الاعاقة بل انها واصلت وكان الله معها قبل كل احد فجزاها الله الصبر 

والايمان والنعيم في الدنيا والاخرة 



كيف حالش اختي سكنات
اختي سكنات سلمك الله على اهتمامك بشموخ تسلمي على الكلام 
الأمان ليس فقط كلمة رزقنا الله جميعا خير الدنيا والآخرة 
س)يا اخت سكنات ليش من يفقد الإيمان لا يتوفق في الحياة 
وشكرا يا سكنات الشهد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيكم الف ..................عافية على تعاونكم ولا يهمكم هل مرة الأسئلة سهله 
تقبلوا تحيات شموخ 
واشكر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## LUCKY

> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
> 
> 
> شموخ اسم راااااااااائع لشخصيه اررووع
> هذا الموضوع من افضل المواضيع التي طرحت في المنتدى  
> بصراحه احنا مقصرين كثير في الموضوع و الاهتمام بامثال شموخ الذين لديهم الاصرار و العزيمه اكثر من الاشخاص الاصحاء و انا اعجبت كثيراً بما طرح و من الظلم التفاعل القليل الذي يلاقيه هذا الموضوع و لاكن لا يمنع ان يكون هذا الموضوع فريد من نوعه في المضمون و طريقه السرد و اعجبني كثيراً تجاوب اختي شموخ و ردها على الاسئله المطروحه و الموقف الذي ذكرته اختي عفاف يدل على حسن تصرف اختي شموخ  
> و انا لدي بعض الاسئله التي اود طرحها على اختي شموخ اذا ما يزعجها هذا الشيء  
> 1- اي الائمه عليهم السلام اقرب الى قلبك ؟؟؟
> 2-ماذا يعني لكي اهل البيت ؟
> ...



كنت دائم التردد على هذة الصفحه و لم اجد الاجابه 
و الآن جاءت الاجابات  و كم هي اجابات رااااااائعه 
الله يوفقك بالدراسه و يشافيك بحق عليل كربلاء زين العابدين و سيد الساجدين 
و ان شاء الله توفقي لدراسه القران الكريم 
الله يسخر لك الناس الطيبين لكي يساعدوك على الدنيا 

اختي شموخ انا اسمي باللغه الانجليزيه لاني انتسبت الى المنتدى و انا اتعلم ا للغه الانجليزيه فاخترت هذا الاسم 
و سكراً لك على سعه صدرك و عذب كلماتك 

اختي عفاف الهدى الله يوفقك لما فيه خير و صلاح 
و اسال الله لكِ التوفيق و النجاح 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا اخوي لوكي 

اسعدني جدا جدا مرورك وترددك على صفحتي المتواضعة 

والله يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## مياس

بـ,,,ـــــــــــــمـ الله الرحمـــــــــن الرحيم
مشاعر رائعه أجدها هُنا ..وجهوود مُباركه جعلها الله في ميزان اعمالكِ اختيي عفاف الهدى
الله يعطيكِ الصحه والعافيه اختيي "شموخ في عز انكسار"
لم اجد اروع من الأمل الذي يسكن في كلماتكِ ياشمووخ ..!
حقق الله لكِ كل ماتتمنين بحق الأطهار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا مياسه الحلوه 

والله يعطيش الف عافية

----------

